# Girls WITH bikes... not ON bikes... where you at?!



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

*
I'm a chick from Atlanta with a lowrider bike. Wondering if there are any other ladies who have bikes that THEY own, not their boyfriend's. Granted my man has a bike, but I have my own too! Post some pics of your bikes, chicks!

Some pics of me on my man's bike before I bought mine:





MY BIKE!!!!









*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats up, whats your name?


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Let me try this again with the pics... new to this stuff! 

I'm a chick from Atlanta with a lowrider bike. Wondering if there are any other ladies who have bikes that THEY own, not their boyfriend's. Granted my man has a bike, but I have my own too! Post some pics of your bikes, chicks!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good thread. DL girl. Dani. Dont know to many grown females with there own bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:47 PM~12371173
> *good thread. DL girl. Dani. Dont know to many grown females with there own bikes
> *


there was a few on that lrm readers ride mag.


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. Just wanted to see if any girl besides me actually had a bike of their own. I enjoy it. Love riding it too, its not just for show for me. Although, I would love to do one up that is just for show but still have my bike to ride. :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tell me what you think of the bike so far. I have a lot more I wan to do to it though. Mirrors, change the sprocket, take off the chain guard, etc. But for now... :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Good start


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

did your boxfriend build it for u or did he buy it? Its a nice street.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wheres a pic of you?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

new grips and a banana seat.


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought the bike and custom grips and seat. He helped me build it. So anyways, I love the grips and seat, sorry... they aren't changing! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics of U on the bike?


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

theres a couple of girls that have bike, i know sergios daughter owns "CANDY GIRL"


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME 2 LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

saw thes pics on the buildabike site.


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh word! Yeah my bf must have posted them. Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

This is my 26" bike built by me....


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hell yeah! Nice bike... love the framework/paint!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...


TE VES FIRME MIJA AND WELCOME TO LIL 



FOLKS PLEASE DONT MESS HE TOPIC LETS KEEP IT CLEAN   :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 07:25 PM~12371484
> *Hell yeah! Nice bike... love the framework/paint!
> *


Thanx...im reworking her for next year


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

my daughters bike (Dallaslowrdrgirl)....Ive been showing it this past year ..but Im done .. 



WELCOME AND NICE BIKE...





WHATS UP KNIGHTSGIRL!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

What do you have planned? I wan to do lots more to mine also...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

R U IN ANY CLUB??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I AM


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope... just got my bike a couple months ago. Lookin' to start one up with my bf and some friends in ATL.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I HIT IT 3x'S


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12371894
> *I HIT IT 3x'S
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELCOME TO LAYITLOW FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks! Enjoying it. :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to put a pre-war schwinn sweetheart sprocket on it I think. But it'd be too big cuz I lowered the bike by taking the spring out.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:07 PM~12371917
> *:0  :0
> *


O.K 10X'S AND LEAVE MY NUMBER BY THE DRESSER


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

pretty nice lookking bike


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 8 2008, 05:24 PM~12371479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE BIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

That's amazing! I <3 trikes!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 06:34 PM~12372186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS BIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LINA


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 8 2008, 07:37 PM~12372232
> *NICE ASS BIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LINA
> *


X2


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA+Dec 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12372232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the skull touch on a girly pink bike!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 07:34 PM~12372186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yall guys can forget about nena(rember raul is building her bike)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i know some of the guys on here got boobs. does that count?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 9 2008, 09:59 AM~12371275
> *new grips and a banana seat.
> *


id rock those grips.


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks! I think my zebra grips rock! My only girly touch...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

My 9 Year old's bike. I may fund it, but you better beleive she works on it. The deal is she has to set it up and take care of it at the shows. She even help build the display.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 05:51 PM~12371210
> *Thanks. Just wanted to see if any girl besides me actually had a bike of their own. I enjoy it. Love riding it too, its not just for show for me. Although, I would love to do one up that is just for show but still have my bike to ride. :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW, THATS COOL THAT YOU INTO BIKES AND YOU SEEM INTO IT THATS WHAT COUNTS  IM WORKING ON MY HOMEGIRLS BIKE TOO ILL POST SOME PICS LATER BUT THATS A GOOD START WITH THAT BIKE KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING YOU CAN HIT US UP FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2008, 05:13 PM~12371388
> *theres a couple of girls that have bike, i know sergios daughter owns "CANDY GIRL"
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&hl=candy+girl


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my daughter Emilia's bike,'72 Schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Dec 8 2008, 07:43 PM~12371659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey girl...how's it going???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 8 2008, 08:35 PM~12372209
> *NICE BIKE!!!!!!!!
> *


thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my nieces bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i told my daughter what kind of bike she wanted she said she wanted a three wheel 49ers bike.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my 12 yearold walked me threw every detail of how she wanted her tinkerbell bike.


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 8 2008, 05:42 PM~12372291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



check out the drama queen looking good like always.. where's queen of the streets and boys envy at.. also lily's post them up.. Kee kee..


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 9 2008, 12:39 AM~12375334
> *hey girl...how's it going???
> *




GOOD ...GETTING READY FOR NEXT YEAR......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only Family


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Dec 9 2008, 02:22 AM~12376628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Dec 8 2008, 05:43 PM~12371659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you done? Is she going to start showing it herself? :0


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 8 2008, 07:42 PM~12373006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's AMAZING! I love it.... starting her off right!  :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Dec 8 2008, 10:24 PM~12375139
> *This is my daughter Emilia's bike,'72 Schwinn :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE! Love the headlight especially! Snoopy rocks! :cheesy:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 9 2008, 01:17 AM~12376617
> *my nieces bike
> 
> 
> ...


So cute! Love the seat!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: do you have any headlights you can show us?


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 9 2008, 01:31 AM~12376646
> *my 12 yearold walked me threw every detail of how she wanted her tinkerbell bike.
> *



I love that you let them do their own thing. Niuce bikes!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 11:50 AM~12389095
> *:biggrin: do you have any headlights you can show us?
> *


Your wrong, funny, but just wrong!!!


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

East fellas! She's taken! LOL!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12384949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love the halloween colors! That trike is so nice!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey hey... you are wrong for that! :0 LOL! Watch what ya say there... This was supposed to be a thread for classy ladies and classy ladies don't roll with that kinda talk. Hehe. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 10 2008, 03:25 PM~12391058
> *Hey hey... you are wrong for that!  :0 LOL! Watch what ya say there... This was supposed to be a thread for classy ladies and classy ladies don't roll with that kinda talk. Hehe.  :biggrin:
> *


so we need more pics of classy ladies not bikes.
ratio so far 10:1 10 being the bikes and 1 being the classy ladies, we need it to be 
1:10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 02:29 PM~12391103
> *so we need more pics of classy ladies not bikes.
> ratio so far 10:1 10 being the bikes and 1 being the classy ladies, we need it to be
> 1:10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *



Nope. Read the thread name again "Girls WITH bikes... not ON bikes..." So yeah, MORE BIKES!!! Hahaha! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ktownlowrider323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great thread, It's really Great to see these girls spending time with mums(moms) and dads doing stuff with their bikes ,going to shows and learning these skills for Life.
Great to see older girls doing it too,awesome
Hi viciousvixen and your partner by the way,our friends on myspace/ktownkustoms,good to see you on here showing your bikes,keep it up

Much respect to the ladies out there

Caleb
K-Town Kustoms , New Zealand


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

MY GARNDDAUTHERS BIKE NOR CAL







:biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ktownlowrider323_@Dec 10 2008, 02:56 PM~12391345
> *Great thread, It's really Great to see these girls spending time with mums(moms) and dads doing stuff with their bikes ,going to shows and learning these skills for Life.
> Great to see older girls doing it too,awesome
> Hi viciousvixen and your partner by the way,our friends on myspace/ktownkustoms,good to see you on here showing your bikes,keep it up
> ...



Thanks Caleb! I think it's awesome too! Good response. Yeah its good to see you guys from myspace on here too. And cheers to you guys for making such great bikes! Keep rockin'!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 10 2008, 03:09 PM~12391458
> *MY GARNDDAUTHERS BIKE NOR CAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Holy crap! The powerpuff girls!?!? For real?! I LOVE YOUR BIKE!!! hehe I'm so giddy... like a little girl again! :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## SuicideRydz (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...



to all the ladies,awesome bikes keep it up, i wish i can talk my lady into building one,but she is too busy on video games,uhhhhh,lol,anyways,vixen i like the background on these pics,i use to be a graff head,retired now,but still have the skill.i use to paint with MSG crew in miami,they have walls owned in atl.they are affiliated with AM7.fun times,lol keep it up girls


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 08:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, the bike sucks though. :cheesy:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 12 2008, 11:44 AM~12412055
> *Nice, the bike sucks though.  :cheesy:
> *


It's nowhere near done so...


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

And it's ridden daily.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

My Daughters Tri-Cycle AKA Kings Ransom & My wifes Bike AKA La Suerte.
both Built not Bought.
be on the lookout for Kings Ransom 2 coming out in 09.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 8 2008, 04:38 PM~12371084
> *whats up, whats your name?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 14 2008, 01:43 AM~12425186
> *My Daughters Tri-Cycle AKA Kings Ransom & My wifes Bike AKA La Suerte.
> both Built not Bought.
> be on the lookout for Kings Ransom 2 coming out in 09.
> ...


Whats up bro. I didnt see you in Odessa this year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Dec 12 2008, 04:07 PM~12414398
> *And it's ridden daily.
> *


the bike??????? :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2008, 10:00 AM~12426353
> *Whats up bro. I didnt see you in Odessa this year.
> *


My wife saw the chain hanging on the red killer so now she's debating on dropping her's also to give you some comp. next year homie will be there the move out to cali killed alot of shows for us in Tex. but we will be back out in 09 hoping to meet some Artistics out here in Cali.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:51 AM~12428918
> *the bike??????? :0
> *


oohhhh :0


----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 06:35 PM~12372202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice bike. that paint is on point


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice. As a photographer that gives me a lot of inspiration. Awesome shots.


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 05:51 PM~12428918
> *the bike??????? :0
> *


 Both lol!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Dec 15 2008, 06:05 PM~12436390
> *Both lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing. lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Dec 15 2008, 04:05 PM~12436390
> *Both lol!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

jk lol


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah both! :0 So what of it?! LOL! jk :tongue:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 15 2008, 06:57 AM~12432925
> *:0  Nice. As a photographer that gives me a lot of inspiration. Awesome shots.
> *



Thanks a lot. A photographer friend of mine did them. Now that I have my bike I want to shoot some on mine :cheesy:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Vixen to the site. The trike is the first bike I built. The second one my husband helped me build it. The car is also mines. :biggrin: I have two other bikes, but I would have to dig for the pics and my damn computer is starting to run slow. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn d.. didnt know u had a impala..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OrdellRobbie_@Dec 15 2008, 12:32 AM~12432584
> *thats a nice bike. that paint is on point
> *


thanks


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

THESE ARE MY DAUGHTERS BIKES


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

a ride in the clouds.


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Some new pics!!!








\


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Jan 26 2009, 04:29 PM~12820597
> *Some new pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUT CAN U POST THEM A LIL BIGGER!


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 26 2009, 04:36 PM~12820666
> *NICE BUT CAN U POST THEM A LIL BIGGER!
> *


I'll try when I get on the comp that they are actually on cuz they are small on my photobucket ... my bad


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Jan 26 2009, 04:42 PM~12820737
> *I'll try when I get on the comp that they are actually on cuz they are small on my photobucket ... my bad
> *


 :biggrin: NO PROBLEM!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 27 2009, 12:16 PM~12829500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice trike


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12371361
> *Nope. LOL! That's the point, I like NOT looking like the typical girl in a bikini on a bike. Someone posted a pic of a girl pin-up style on a bike, now that's cool. It's classy. Here are some pics of me on my bf's bike before I got mine. Cool shit, not stripperella.
> 
> 
> ...



NIce Pics...classy! Awesome Location, that Graff work is Clean!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 21 2008, 06:54 PM~12491607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Loving those pics Vixen* :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 8 2008, 07:24 PM~12371479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SIMPLE AND CLEAN..VERY NICE...


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 30 2009, 12:42 AM~12856529
> *There's a lot of things you don't know about me, baby
> Loving those pics Vixen :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Thank you


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Finally got the pics up of me with my bike too. I'll try to post them bigger though. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Jan 27 2009, 11:25 PM~12833581
> *Nice trike
> *


thanks my girl sabrina and built the box together
she enjoys riding her bike


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 26 2009, 04:36 PM~12820666
> *NICE BUT CAN U POST THEM A LIL BIGGER!
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Feb 3 2009, 06:43 PM~12897087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE N THANKS 4 BIGGER PICS!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 10 2008, 02:21 PM~12391018
> *Love the halloween colors! That trike is so nice!
> *


thanks homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> sick ass bike billy !


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

New pics!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Try again.....

New Pics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I REALLY like you bike viciousvixen<3!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2009, 07:43 PM~13275123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AHOY CAPTAIN


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

THATs RiGHT FEMALEs ARE GONNA TAKE OVER  THE GAME !


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 13 2009, 09:43 PM~13276248
> *THATs RiGHT FEMALEs ARE GONNA TAKE OVER   THE GAME !
> *



Sure are! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Topic and Pics! Keep'em comin'!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Mar 14 2009, 07:46 AM~13278337
> *Sure are! Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump for thee ladies


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 14 2009, 05:40 PM~13281768
> *Bump for thee ladies
> *


 :0


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 06:09 PM~13274416
> *I REALLY like you bike viciousvixen<3!
> *


Thanks a lot! Getting new parts soon hopefully!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

here a couple lady riders from my club 



















and a project from my girl


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY AREA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

My daughter with her first project bike 








Standing with pride and her bike 








Youngest new member of Phaylanx De Dallas


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 27 2009, 05:42 PM~13410628
> *My daughter with her first project bike
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 27 2009, 05:42 PM~13410628
> *My daughter with her first project bike
> 
> 
> ...


SO cute! I love the hearts. I think I'm going to put some heart details on my bike! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got black sparkle grips, a down crown, and a heart sprocket for my b-day! Pics of the bike will follow soon! Thanks Mikey!<3 :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life c.c.


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

New twisted down crown









New heart sprocket










Thanks for the new parts babe!  :biggrin:


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

ATL Low Lows - Photoshoot Pic 1


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Let's try again...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HERE'S A PIC OF MY CUZIN'S BIKE...THE FIRST GIRL IN GT 805 CHAPTER!
























SOON TO BE PURPLE WITH CROWNS!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this is a nice topic. and as for vixen, your bike is nice. I like the cleaness of it.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey vicious, love u ane ur boys bikes! can uget a good picture of ur boys headlight setup? any help on that would be awsome. keep up the great work!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Jun 25 2009, 10:53 PM~14301037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 13 2009, 09:43 PM~13276248
> *THATs RiGHT FEMALEs ARE GONNA TAKE OVER   THE GAME !
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 25 2009, 11:04 PM~14301225
> *
> 
> *


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks thanks! Yeah I'm trying to keep the bike clean and simple, pleasing to the eyes, and straight up SLEEK! I'll work on gettin some more pics. Also, to see video of us ridin in the city with our whole crew... hit up my myspace and look at my top friends (ATL Low Lows) <-- Good shit!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

knightsgirl19's new 16" street bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 26 2009, 02:19 PM~14307169
> *knightsgirl19's new 16" street bike
> 
> 
> ...


Say fool. Yall gonna be in San Anto? If so Ill take yall up on that offer a while back.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY WIFEE'S BIKE ! *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 26 2009, 03:19 PM~14307169
> *knightsgirl19's new 16" street bike
> 
> 
> ...


THIS I LIKE


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

some nice bikes.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my daughters 1969 lil tiger  starting her a new one soon


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 26 2009, 01:19 PM~14307169
> *knightsgirl19's new 16" street bike
> 
> 
> ...


thanks babe


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 26 2009, 01:23 PM~14307217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2009, 07:33 PM~14310855
> *my daughters 1969 lil tiger   starting her a new one soon
> 
> 
> ...




CUTE ASS PICTURE BRO !


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughters bike


----------

